# RIP Frankie



## Audball (Jul 11, 2016)

I'll have to do some more digging for other photos, but for now here's one that I took early in the AM, I had intended to have his eye focused but the little brat kept moving every time I got the shot lined up and eventually I gave up.


----------



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. It sounds like you had a lot of great memories with Frankie!


----------

